# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات > [تقرير] تقرير مفصل عن الكرايسلر امبريال الجديدة

## zizoYAzizo

Chrysler Imperial

مفهوم كرايسلر الإمبراطوري



°ˆ~*¤®§(*§*)§®¤*~ˆ°السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته °ˆ~*¤®§(*§*)§®¤*~ˆ°



قررت كرايسلر إنتاج سيارة جديدة ذات طابع فخم وجذاب . مع اخذ طابع بسيط من تصاميمها في الخمسينات والستينات. و كانت هذه التجربة لها أثرها الراقي في أن تنتج سيارة جديدة وممتازة



 :No:  





ويقول مدير التصميم في كرايسلر ن الشكل الجديد لا يعطي منظر جميل وبارزا فحسب بل انه يجعل السيارة أكثر سهوله للدخول والخروج منها . وهذا يعطي نظرة أسرع للطريق. وذلك بزيادة سعة السيارات الداخلية مع استخدام الجلد الطبيعي وزينت بالخشب الطبيعي (الكاليفورني) والعديد من هذه المكونات الداخلية تم صنعها يدويا.



 :No:  




سميت هذه السيارة ب (بيبي فانتوم) لأنها تشبه إلى حد كبير ب رولزرويس فانتوم . وعند النظر إلى مقدمه السيارة سوف يظهر عليها الطابع الكلاسيكي والذي استوحى من موديلات الستينات الميلادية. 

سميت هذه السيارة با لامبراطوره (Imperial) . وصممت على قاعدة كرايسلر 300C 

[IMG][/IMG]

 :No:  



 :No:  



 :No:  



 :No:  




°ˆ~*¤®§(*§*)§®¤*~ˆ°مواصفات السياره :°ˆ~*¤®§(*§*)§®¤*~ˆ°

- محرك هيمي بسعة 5.7 بقوه 340 حصان و8 اسطوانات على شكل الحرف V
- السيارة تسير بدفع خلفي 
- ناقل سرعه ذو 5سرعات. (ما أدري ليه السيارات الامريكيه للحين باقية على 5 نمر)
- جنوط بمقاس 22 أنش (مايحتاج تركب لها جنوط من بيق وييل)



 :No:  



السيارات المنافسة لها : 
1- كاديلاك DTS
2- لينكولن تاون كار

----------

